# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  عندي مشكله في الميتاتريدر ..... ياليت اتفيدوني  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ريحانة البحر

الســـــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخواني عندي مشكله في الميتاتريدر ....... وهو بالاصح من امس  
مو راضي يفتح او بالاصح ومكتوب تحت لا يوجد اتصال  
حذفت الميتاتريدر وسويت داون لود للبرنامج من جديد ونصبه على الجهاز ونفس المشكله  
ارجوو الحـــــــــــل ....... واذ في برنامج غيره ياليت اتفيدوني اذ مافي حل 
كما في الصوره 
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

----------


## ابن المدينة

أختي الكريمة 
هل غيرت مزود الخدمة 
وما نوع اشتراكك

----------


## ريحانة البحر

اشتراكي دي اس ال من جيل

----------


## طائر النورس

> الســـــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اخواني عندي مشكله  في الميتاتريدر ....... وهو بالاصح من امس  
> مو راضي يفتح او بالاصح ومكتوب تحت لا يوجد اتصال  
> حذفت الميتاتريدر وسويت داون لود للبرنامج من جديد ونصبه على الجهاز ونفس المشكله  
> ارجوو الحـــــــــــل ....... واذ في برنامج غيره ياليت اتفيدوني اذ مافي حل

 أختي العزيزة بعد حذفك للبرنامج لابد تقفلي الجهاز وتضغليه وبعدين تسوي تنزيل للبرنامج مرة ثانية لانه حتى مع حذفك للبرنامج ممكن يبقى شيء في الرام
اما انا افضل التريد وهذا هو الرابط  www.alforex.com

----------


## ابن المدينة

افعلي كما في الصورة

----------


## ريحانة البحر

اخي ابو عتريس سويت  الطريقه  
ونفس المشكله ؟؟!!

----------


## ابن المدينة

> اخي ابو عتريس سويت الطريقه  
> ونفس المشكله ؟؟!!

 اشتراكك في جيل جديد 
والمشكلة  حدثت بعد  الاشتراك  ؟؟
صح أم لا

----------


## ابن المدينة

ادخلي البروكسي  
ثم الغي جميع الحسابات السابقة 
ثم افتحي حساب جديد عن طريق سيرفر جيل ( البروكسي )

----------


## poor

> اشتراكك في جيل جديد 
> والمشكلة حدثت بعد الاشتراك ؟؟
> صح أم لا

 هلا عمو بو عتريس لك وحشة  ماشاءالله سرت خبير بهالامور بما ان المشكلة سبق وجاتك ونفس المزود على ما اعتقد. سبحان الله  poor

----------


## ahmed hanafy

يوجد موضوع مشابه فى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16788.html

----------


## ابن المدينة

> هلا عمو بو عتريس لك وحشة   ماشاءالله سرت خبير بهالامور بما ان المشكلة سبق وجاتك ونفس المزود على ما اعتقد. سبحان الله  poor

   هلا وغلا  كيفك يالحبيب  طبعاً المشاكل مع جيل لا تنتهي  ومع سيبيريا لا مشاكل  والحمد لله

----------


## ريحانة البحر

جزاك الله خير ابو عتريس ..... ماقصرت  
لكـــــــــن للاسف جربت الطريقه الاخرى وماضبطت .......... مادري وين الخل  
واشتراكي بجيـــــــــــــــل من اول لم اجدد الاشتراك او بالاصح لم ينتهي وقت اشتراكي بجيل  
وبالفعل جيل مشاكلها ماتنتهي وان شاء الله انجرب سيبيريا

----------


## alzaeem13

اختي الكريمة 
روح خيارات في برنامج ميتا تريد ثم الخادم ثم اتاحة خادم الوكيل ضع امامها صح ثم اضغط على كلمة وكيل وضع البروكسي اللي تستخدمه بهذه الطريقة 
proxy.jeel.com:8080
ثم موافق 
وإن شاء الله بيشتغل معاك وإذا لم يشتغل افتحي حساب جديد بإسم مستخدم جديد وإعملي نفس الخطوات  
انا عندي نفس إشتراكك وبعمل نفس الخطوات وبيشتغل معاي 
والمشكلة ليست في الإشتراك بل في البرنامج نفسه وانصحك لا تغيرين جيل هي الأفضل عن تجربه

----------


## alhaidary

:A006:  أختي العزيزة أنا كانت تجيني نفس المشكلة   ممكن لو ذهبتي إلى أعلى الصفحة إلى اليسار عند ملف ثم فتح حساب   ثم ضعي إشارة صح أمام العبارة أوافق الإشتراك إلى نشرتكم الإخبارية  والتي توجد أسفل الصفحة على اليسار  ,  وسوف يعمل البرنامج بإذن الله  تحياتي

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

عندي نفس المشكلة يا ريحانة   
والحمدلله اني لازلت على برنامج الديمو ولا زلت اتعلم الفوركس ,,,,,,, والا لو كان حساب حقيقي راح آكل هواء ,,,,

----------


## albdr

أنا عندي أيضا غير متصل ربما المشكلة في نفس البرنامج...

----------


## BahraiN

جربو هالطريقة شباب  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C7%E1%D3%DA%D1  
تشغيل سيرفر ميتا تريدر على برنامج ميتا تريدر
و بعدها اعمل حساب جديد
كما في الشرح
و ان شاء الله بيشتغل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> جربو هالطريقة شباب  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C7%E1%D3%DA%D1  
> تشغيل سيرفر ميتا تريدر على برنامج ميتا تريدر
> و بعدها اعمل حساب جديد
> كما في الشرح
> و ان شاء الله بيشتغل

 للأسف لم تعمل هذه الطريقة   :Frown:

----------


## بسطويسي

مساء الأنس والفرفشة عليكم جميعآ يا اخواننا أنا كان لحد قبل ساعتين عندي نفس المشكلة ومخليتش طريقة إلا واستعملتها على مدى يومين ومفيش فايدة وفي الآخر حزفت أي برنامج يتعلق بالفوريكس فيه شارت من الكمبيوتر حزف نهائي ما عدا برنامج التداول بتاع اف اكس سول طبعآ وقمت بعد كدا بتحميل برنامج التريد4 من الرابط ده:  http://www.alforex.com/software.aspx  والحمدلله أخيرآ اشتغل بعد ما عملت مية طريقة  بس انتو اعملو كده وان شاء الله خير

----------


## poor

> مساء الأنس والفرفشة عليكم جميعآ يا اخواننا أنا كان لحد قبل ساعتين عندي نفس المشكلة ومخليتش طريقة إلا واستعملتها على مدى يومين ومفيش فايدة وفي الآخر حزفت أي برنامج يتعلق بالفوريكس فيه شارت من الكمبيوتر حزف نهائي ما عدا برنامج التداول بتاع اف اكس سول طبعآ وقمت بعد كدا بتحميل برنامج التريد4 من الرابط ده:  http://www.alforex.com/software.aspx  والحمدلله أخيرآ اشتغل بعد ما عملت مية طريقة  بس انتو اعملو كده وان شاء الله خير

   مبروك ياعم بسطويسي عملتها فينا واشتغل معاك العدوة وصلتلي ومحتاس فيها يالله كويس اللي وفرت علينا الطيارة  Poor

----------


## صيدالخاطر

عندي نفس المشكله من امس البرنامج لا يفتح معي 
ذهبت الى شركه نسما نت لحل هذه المشكله عندهم ونزلوا البرنامج عندهم واشتغل ولكن كان الانترنت عندهم غير الدسيل نظام افضل منه ثم ذهب الى المنزل و اتبع الخطوات في تشغيل البرنامج مثل ما تبعناها عندهم 
المهم البرنامج لم يشتغل معي . اخر ما توصلت اليه ان ارسل الى الدعم الفني اميل بهذا وننتظر ردهم
من مرت عليه هذه المشكله يفيدنا جزاكم الله خير

----------


## ريحانة البحر

أخـــــــي alzaeem13 vbmenu_register("postmenu_202420", true);   
فعـــــــلت مثل ماذكرت وهي طريقة نفس طريقة ابو عتريس  ولكن للاسف ماشتغلت 
وعن تجربتي انا صراحه جيل سيئه .. جربت نسما قبلها وحاستها أفضل 
مع جيــل كل اشوي مشكله .  
 أخــــــــــي alhaidary vbmenu_register("postmenu_202421", true);   
انا أفعل كذلك لفتح حساب ..... بس للاسف نفس المشكله  
أخـــــــي فيصل  
أفهم من كلامك انك مسوي الخطوات الي ذاكرينا الاخوه ...
ومازلت تعاني من نفس المشكــــــــله ...... 
 اذ كان بالفعل وين يكمن الخلل

----------


## ريحانة البحر

> مساء الأنس والفرفشة عليكم جميعآ يا اخواننا أنا كان لحد قبل ساعتين عندي نفس المشكلة ومخليتش طريقة إلا واستعملتها على مدى يومين ومفيش فايدة وفي الآخر حزفت أي برنامج يتعلق بالفوريكس فيه شارت من الكمبيوتر حزف نهائي ما عدا برنامج التداول بتاع اف اكس سول طبعآ وقمت بعد كدا بتحميل برنامج التريد4 من الرابط ده:  http://www.alforex.com/software.aspx  والحمدلله أخيرآ اشتغل بعد ما عملت مية طريقة  بس انتو اعملو كده وان شاء الله خير

 أخـــــــــــــــي حملت من هذا الرابط بس مافي فايده  
نفس المشكله .............. بس ان شاء الله اسوي فورمات   
 واتبع خطوات الاخوه وان شاء الله يضبط .

----------


## Peace4all

> أخـــــــــــــــي حملت من هذا الرابط بس مافي فايده  
> نفس المشكله .............. بس ان شاء الله اسوي فورمات   
> واتبع خطوات الاخوه وان شاء الله يضبط .

 اختي العزيزة الموضوع ما له دعوة بالفورمات اطلاقا الموضوع خاص بالانترنت فقط ولو جميع البرامج شغالة كويس علي الانترنت يبقي اكيد في حاجه خاصة بالبروكسي لكن للاسف لا استطيع افادتك في موضوع البروكسي هذا لاننا في مصر ما نشتغل عليه

----------


## ريحانة البحر

عارفه اخي Peace4all vbmenu_register("postmenu_202651", true);    
لكـــــــــن عشان اريح ضميري اني سويت الي عليـــــــــــه والخلل من عندهم

----------


## Mr.GBP

اكيد اشتراككم اول نت صح

----------


## albdr

> اكيد اشتراككم اول نت صح

 لا أنا نسما ...

----------


## ريحانة البحر

طيب نبغى برنامج مؤشرات يغنينا عن الميتاتريدر  
انا اشتغل على برنامج شركة FXsol  ولكن ولكـــــن الشارت البرنامج مايفتح معاي 
مشكله والله

----------


## DO_LAR

أنا صارت عندي المشكلة وأول مره أتعقد في هذه المسئله من سنتين رغم تكررها   وطبعا لاأحد يحاول بعد مايقفل السوق لأنه لوحاب تفتح حساب ديمو في عطلة السوق ماراح يقبل  ولكن أنا أستعمل شارت fxol  وطريقة تشغيله بعد التحميل إذهب الى برنامج التداول تبع نفس الشركه وتجد في السطر العلوي كلمة FX ACCU CHARTS اضغط عليها وبعدها اضغط على خيار STARTNOW  وسيفتح الشارت والشارت فيه خيارات جديده وجيده والأفضل أنه دقيق في السعر    ولكن سنحاول نجد طريقة لمشكلة الميتا .... علما أني أستخدم الميتا والميتا للأنتر بانك وكلهم إنقطع الإتصال والمشكله لها يومين وأنا  أتمنى من الأخوه الشغال عندهم يعطونا السيرفر الشغالين عليه وأتوقع بتنحل المشكله.   وشكرا

----------


## albdr

يا شباب انا اتصل عندي على الانتر بانك ....  لكن للأسف خربت الفأرة فما اكتب لكم الا بعد عذاااااااب

----------


## ريحانة البحر

جـزاك الله خير اخي البدر  
ياليت تضع لنا رابط برنامج الانتر بانك ولكن من المهم ان هذا البرنامج يحوي على مؤشرات

----------


## خا9لد

سبق كتبت مشكلتي بس الرد ما ادري وين طار  
المهم
انا عندي نفس المشكلة
يعطيني لا يوجد اتصال
واحاول اسجل من جديد
ما يعطيني يوزر نيم ولا باسوورد
هذا اذا اتصلت بالدي اس ال
ولكن اتصال الخط العادي يشتغل 
هيلب مي

----------

